# Ability to have audio source mute per scene



## Boothin (Apr 30, 2017)

Many people have separate scenes for things like BRB or "About to start" screens and have everything else muted except for the video source, but the only way to do that is to manually mute and unmute the desktop audio source when changing scenes. It would be nice to have the ability to mute per scene, so changing scenes would keep the same audio sources muted always.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (May 1, 2017)

You can do this already kinda. (Just not as comfortable yet as it was possible in obs classic.)
Go into the audio settings (File->Settings->Audio) and set all audio sources to disabled. (or just desktop)
Now in your scenes you manually add Audio Input Capture (Mics for example) (or just) and Audio Output Capture (Desktop Audio).


----------

